# Strange video switch



## headcrab (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked all over for this and couldn't find anything, so I thought that the people of CB could help me:
I'm looking for a 2 input vga switch that will also switch line level unbalanced audio. Similar to a KVM switch. However, it needs to have remote (wired) control, preferably with a remote that I can unplug. Similar to this one,
Newegg.com - ATEN CS52A 2-Port Hybrid KVM Switch with Audio,
but available.

Ideas?


----------



## Footer (Apr 4, 2011)

PS/2, VGA, 2-Port, Desktop, KVM - Shop now - Black Box


----------



## jglodeklights (Apr 4, 2011)

Newegg.com - BELKIN Flip F1DF102P 2 Port PS/2 KVM

This is the least expensive I've found on the New Egg site. It is actually not uncommon, I've used this switch in multiple places for a variety of reasons. The remote can be unplugged.


----------



## headcrab (Apr 4, 2011)

jglodeklights said:


> Newegg.com - BELKIN Flip F1DF102P 2 Port PS/2 KVM
> 
> This is the least expensive I've found on the New Egg site. It is actually not uncommon, I've used this switch in multiple places for a variety of reasons. The remote can be unplugged.



That one looks good, but it would be nice to have USB capability.

Any options with USB?


----------



## NickVon (Apr 4, 2011)

headcrab said:


> That one looks good, but it would be nice to have USB capability.
> 
> Any options with USB?



Depending on your needs perhaps this might help you as well
Welcome - Synergy

it's a sudo remote desktop application/ KVM switch via networked computers instead of a phsyical keyboard/moust monitor being attached.


----------



## jglodeklights (Apr 5, 2011)

NickVon said:


> Depending on your needs perhaps this might help you as well
> Welcome - Synergy
> 
> it's a sudo remote desktop application/ KVM switch via networked computers instead of a phsyical keyboard/moust monitor being attached.



PS2 keyboard/mouse with a ps/2 to usb adapter on each computer.

or 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817394013


----------



## headcrab (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought that Belkin switch would work for us, but when we compared it with other options, it seems better to get a projector with two VGA inputs. Now I need to find a 1/8" TRS summing adapter (NOT a y).

Background:
There are those people here at my school who want to install a projector in each classroom. They want to have a permanent computer connected to input 1, and a port for an optional laptop computer. Thus I need to switch VGA, connect USB to the permanent computer, and be able to take sound input from either computer.
So now what we think is to have a projector with two inputs, and passively sum the audio before the power amp.
Thoughts?


----------



## chausman (Apr 9, 2011)

headcrab said:


> I thought that Belkin switch would work for us, but when we compared it with other options, it seems better to get a projector with two VGA inputs. Now I need to find a 1/8" TRS summing adapter (NOT a y).
> 
> Background:
> There are those people here at my school who want to install a projector in each classroom. They want to have a permanent computer connected to input 1, and a port for an optional laptop computer. Thus I need to switch VGA, connect USB to the permanent computer, and be able to take sound input from either computer.
> ...


 
As far as getting sound from two sources in one room, you could look at these from Crown. These are what my school has in every room. There's just two VGA inputs, and two 1/8th audio ins. Then our school also has the school-wide intercom and a TV tuner connected.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 9, 2011)

You may not find a projector with two VGA connections, but you may find that it will still take multiple RGBHV signals, but you will need an adapter (DVI-I to VGA or 5-wire BNC coax to VGA). However, then you are relying on the presenter to be able to manipulate the sources on the projector. In my experience, that doesn't work well. I believe the previous switches that you were looking at would be better for this application.


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 1, 2011)

In the school district I work for, school technology bonds have allowed for the installment of a ceiling-mounted projector, document camera, computer, DVD/VCR in every classroom. The computer runs through the document camera into the VGA 1 port. Thre is a second VGA port connected and run to a wall port for an additional computer to be plugged into, and RCA ports for the DVD/VCR, audio for the main computer and audio ports that run to computer speakers. Computer and DVD audio run through the projector and the projector output goes to the computer speakers.
I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for but hopefully this helps someone.


----------

